
Introducing Your Instagram Feed on the Web - llambda
http://blog.instagram.com/post/42363074191/instagramfeed
======
bluetidepro
> " _We do not offer the ability to upload from the web as Instagram is about
> producing photos on the go, in the real world, in realtime. On the other
> hand, Instagram for the web is focused on making the browsing experience a
> fast, simple and enjoyable one._ "

I think that's a key part of the article. While I do understand their current
vision to keep Instagram mobile upload only, I do wonder if that plan ever
gets changed by a business decision with Facebook. I suppose time will tell if
they can stick true to this or not.

As @NathanKP said, it is interesting to see some photo filters feel much more
grainy on the web than they do on my iPhone.

~~~
pefavre
I think it's smart for them to keep the mobile upload only strategy. It keeps
their network free of reposted images instead of live pictures. Or at least it
tries to.

~~~
mpd
It also allows them to offload a lot of the processing to the client, and not
have to worry about infrastructure to deal with cropping, resizing, etc.

------
NathanKP
It is definitely nice to be able to see Instagram photos at their full
resolution on the bigger screen. Sometimes I forget that my phone camera is
actually taking pictures with a fairly decent resolution. I do notice that
some pictures which appeared nice and clear on my phone are actually more
grainy than I thought when I see them on my computer screen at actual size.

~~~
kingnight
Seeing images taken and uploaded from a nicer phone (e.g. iPhone 4s/5 or nice
Android) and then viewing them on a non-retina device is really unfortunate.
Instagram compresses images to serve up non-retina/high-density phones faster
and the differences between the image quality is pretty drastic. I think the
web images are probably the same as the retina/highdpi phones.

------
killahpriest
The beauty of having Instagram limited to only phones was that nobody would
ever be able to see the noise and artifacts in my photos, especially the noise
added by sharpening. Looking at my photos on the web, they suddenly suck.

~~~
denzil_correa
Well, if it makes you any happy you can't view the photos on the web in full
screen as yet. I just checked some of my photographs on a HD monitor. They
ain't that bad!

------
peterhunt
It also does a pretty good job of being responsive :)

------
PaulAlvares
It's annoying that I can't see the images in a tiled / gallery fashion. For
now I'll still use gramfeed.

------
buckbomb56
Not as good as the Pokki app Instagrille for the desktop. The instagram
website is barely useable.

------
jmeekr
No emoji support??

~~~
mikeyk
Right now we support emoji if the browser does as well--for example, Safari on
the Mac.

~~~
jmeekr
Awesome, thanks for letting me know. Chrome users are stuck with empty boxes
though. I'm curious how other sites (eg. GitHub) support emoji so seamlessly.
A custom font-face?

~~~
fphilipe
GitHub does not really use emojis in the Unicode sense. It's special character
sequences that are replaced with an image.

------
hnriot
Instagram's very low resolution, 612x612 just won't scale to modern desktops.

